# Where to have a leather belt made in Dubai?



## gurromat (May 12, 2010)

Hello All,

Does anyone know where in Dubai I could get a leather belt made? I have a belt with a buckle I would like to keep but the leather needs to be replaced. Doesn't need to be anything fancy so I'm sure any leather worker could do it.

Thanks!


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a very nice leather shop in burjuman centre , on ground floor, opp body shop! 
Try there for good quality....


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Levis Dubai mall


----------

